# Question about circle hooks and jigs



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I know when fishing for reef fish its required to use a circle hook but what is the rule if you are using a tube jig or jig of any kind in deep water?? I have seen some mighty fine catches in herefrom a lot of the guysjigging.Is the circle hook only for cut/deadbaitbait and live bait? My dad likes to fish with a tube jig tipped with a cigar minnowusing a 7/0 straight hook.I have been arguing with him its not legal .

Any answersabout this would be appreciated!!


----------



## HOOKEM (May 21, 2008)

It's not legal. You can catch whatever you want with on artificial baits but the cigar minnow makes it illegal.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

It depends on what species of fish he is targeting.

Current rules for all Gulf of Mexico waters require all commercial fishers and recreational anglers fishing from vessels for any Gulf reef fish species to use non-stainless steel, non-offset circle hooks, de-hooking devices and venting tools to minimize the deaths of released fish. Reef fish species include groupers, snappers, amberjacks, triggerfish, porgies, sea bass, hogfish and tilefish.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishaholic (5/30/2009)*
> 
> It depends on what species of fish he is targeting.
> 
> Current rules *for all Gulf of Mexico waters* *(not true)* require all commercial fishers and recreational anglers fishing from vessels for any Gulf reef fish species to use non-stainless steel, *non-offset circle hooks*, de-hooking devices and venting tools to minimize the deaths of released fish. Reef fish species include groupers, snappers, amberjacks, triggerfish, porgies, sea bass, hogfish and tilefish.


Research your information.... Circle hooks are to be used when targeting reef fish with the aid of natural bait...NOT when using artificial as in jigs. No offset in State waters (9 miles), offset circle hooks can be used in Fed waters.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll save you some time......<P align=left><P align=left><U>New Regulatory Requirements </U><P align=left>What are the new reef fish gear regulations? ? The regulations will require the use of venting tools and dehooking devices when fishing for reef fish in the Gulf of Mexico. The rule will also require all persons aboard a vessel harvesting reef fish to possess and use non-stainless steel circle hooks *when using natural* baits. <P align=left>http://www.myfwc.com/docs/RulesRegulations/FAQCircleHookDehookerVentingTool.pdf#search="circle"<P align=left>


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Where is my lawyer? Get him on the phone for me! I need him to go fishing with me so maybe I can be legal. You know me..... Too stupid to figure out these simple, non-complicated fishing regulations and all......:doh


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (5/30/2009)*Where is my lawyer? Get him on the phone for me! I need him to go fishing with me so maybe I can be legal. You know me..... Too stupid to figure out these simple, non-complicated fishing regulations and all......:doh


No kidding. Not only that, I'd hate to venture how many posts on this very subject has been posted since talk about using circle hooks came up.

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/FindPost119273.aspx


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here I will break it down for all who inquire. The law states you must use circle hooks with all natural bait. Natural bait is anything that is a fish dead or alive and circle hooks well they are circle hooks. Forget the fact that it is a jig it has a J hook therefore rendering it unlawfull to use bait with.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishaholic (5/30/2009)*
> 
> It depends on what species of fish he is targeting.
> 
> "Current rules for all Gulf of Mexico waters require all commercial fishers and recreational anglers fishing from vessels for any Gulf reef fish species to use non-stainless steel, non-offset circle hooks, de-hooking devices and venting tools to minimize the deaths of released fish. Reef fish species include groupers, snappers, amberjacks, triggerfish, porgies, sea bass, hogfish and tilefish. "


Tuna Man, the above quote is directly from FWC's website...My point is that circle hooks only apply to reef fish. If a person was targeting cobes or Kings, one could use treble, straight, or circle hooks. Is this not correct?



http://www.myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_Gear_index.htm


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Hey guys I want to thank all you for your ideas and suchand the few friendly arguments:bowdown .I figure if i can keep the squid and cigarminnows away from him he can go at it with his tube jig!!!


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

here is one solution 










http://joshuasjigs.com/live-bait-circle-hook-jigs.html


----------

